# Event 4321, NetBT errors on Windows Server 2008 R2



## Naitauba (Nov 20, 2008)

Source: NetBT - "The name "xxxxx :Id" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 192.168.0.11. The computer with the IP address 192.168.0.10 did not allow the name to be claimed on this computer." Both 192.168.0.10 (Master Browser) and 192.168.0.11 are Windows Server 2008 R2 DC's. One solution suggested this was a Master Browser problem masquerading as a WINS problem. This solution was to restart the browser service on both DC's. So, i restarted the browser service on both DC's, but this solution didn't work. So I tried another solution of disabling netbios over tcp/ip on 192.168.0.11 (network computers don't require it if there OS is after wins 2000). That cleared out the error, but then 192.168.0.11 cannot be seen in the browser list. Only using DNS (not WINS) for name resolution. Appreciate any help. Thanks, gdw


----------

